# Help!! (tortoise ate styrofoam)



## TortyTom (Jan 20, 2015)

I wasn't paying attention and my Darwin (14 pound sulcata) got a hold of a styrofoam cup and ate half of it before I noticed. How bad is this gonna be? Can she pass it? I'm FrEaKiNg out!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2015)

He'll pass it ok. Just make sure he has access to water anytime he wants it.


----------



## leigti (Jan 20, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> He'll pass it ok. Just make sure he has access to water anytime he wants it.


Would feeding him some watery foods like cucumbers or tomatoes help things move along quicker and easier?


----------



## TortyTom (Jan 20, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> He'll pass it ok. Just make sure he has access to water anytime he wants it.


Thank you Yvonne! This has been the first breath I have taken since I made the post. She has water available at all times. I have already raised my kids and now I find myself worrying over every little thing like I did with them. I so need an adult beverage right now! lol


----------



## newCH (Jan 21, 2015)

I hadn't heard that question asked before. Glad to hear it should pass ,,,,,


----------



## smarch (Jan 23, 2015)

I remember reading about Frankie the sulcata eating a sock, it eventually passed. 
I found the need to comment here because its funny, the other day my cat ate through a Styrofoam container for a tater-tot... what is with that magical white foam that looks so yummy to animals!?


----------



## TortyTom (Jan 24, 2015)

Well all is good, Darwin did pass the styrofoam. Now I can breath easy! lol


----------

